# 2005 Ford f-150 new



## circpro (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a 2003 Keystone 26 ft. I was towing with a 2004 Nissan Titan that pulled it like it wasn't there. Foolishly I bought a 2005 F-150 with the tow package. Although it says it will tow 9500 lbs, it feels very sluggish when starting out compapered to the Nissan. The engine is a 5.4 compared to the 5.6 I had. The truck also seems to feel as if the trailer brakes are on just a little trying to hold it back, although the brake controller says no. Could I have too much pressure on the equalizing bars on the hitch? Any other thoughts, tests etc appricated.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 3, 2005)

2005 Ford f-150 new

Rear axle ratio could be the problem but, the F150 will probably not tow it as the Titan did.  Low end torque probably not as good. Might try reprograming the computer.


----------



## Poppa (Jul 3, 2005)

2005 Ford f-150 new

I agree with the rear axle ratio. Fords are basically designed for as they say country cadillacs. Your ratio with standard tires needs to be in the range of 3.70 to 1.


----------



## circpro (Jul 3, 2005)

2005 Ford f-150 new

I believe it has the high ratio rear end as part of the tow package that was extra. What do you mean by reprograming the computer? I don't want to make my day to day gas mileage any worse, it's already at 13 just driving around town. I went to Yosemite this week end from sea level to 6100 feet. Only got 6 mpg towing. On the way back it went to 9 mpg. I guess Yellowstone is out of the question!


----------



## C Nash (Jul 3, 2005)

2005 Ford f-150 new

You would not want a high ratio rear end. Confusing but' the lower the number the higher the ratio. Example 270 is a high ratio axle and a 410 is a low ratio. Check to see what the axle ratio is. 13 mpg is terrible and 6 is even worse.  Has the ck engine light came on? I get more than that in a class A motorhome. I am not sure where the Ford can be reprogramed or not.  Might void your warranty. maybe some of the ford people can answer this.


----------



## circpro (Jul 3, 2005)

2005 Ford f-150 new

The rear end is 3.73. I get 16 mpg  on the highway with no towing.


----------



## duramax (Jul 28, 2005)

2005 Ford f-150 new

you should be getting better than that i used to have a f-150 2004 and towing i was getting 17mpg.  :laugh:  ya if your getting 16 on high way thats not good for a 1500 truck i could see getting that on a dually 350 or something.
anyway good thing you got rid of that nissan titan there crap even though it says you can pull 9,000 or wharever stick with the 3 top brands gmc, ford, and dodge

25' keystone
2500hd duramax/allison


----------



## duramax (Jul 28, 2005)

2005 Ford f-150 new

you should be getting better than that i used to have a f-150 2004 and towing i was getting 17mpg.  :laugh:  ya if your getting 16 on high way thats not good for a 1500 truck i could see getting that on a dually 350 or something.
anyway good thing you got rid of that nissan titan there crap even though it says you can pull 9,000 or wharever stick with the 3 top brands gmc, ford, and dodge

25' keystone
2500hd duramax/allison


----------

